# Question about tabs



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

My tabs are about 8" long. Long enough to hold without the dog feeling it (steady) but not so long that the dog steps on it while running.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

For steadying, I use a rope (probably 24" or so). I have it looped over my wrist then run the loose end under the collar, bringing the free end back up to my hand. When I release the dog, I release the end and it slips through the collar. Then there's nothing for the dog to trip on.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> How long are the tabs you use for field work? I have obedience tabs but I think they are too short (like 4 and 6 inches) for use in field.
> 
> I am 5'4" and Faelan is 23", although I will also be using the tab with Towhee who is 21 1/2"
> 
> Thanks


How old is this dog? What training have you done? I ask because I always wonder if a tab is the best solution of any dog. I use them only for pups, and then only for a while.

EvanG


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

EvanG said:


> How old is this dog? What training have you done? I ask because I always wonder if a tab is the best solution of any dog. I use them only for pups, and then only for a while.
> 
> EvanG


He is 3 years old. While he is normally steady during marks, we are starting doubles work with him and the turning between the stations and then between birds after a flyer could use steadying until he learns the new rules. I do not want to fumble with a leash so a well sized tab seems to be in order.

I should probably also add that my priorities for him are competition obedience and agility, so he is a bit older than you are most likely used to seeing starting his doubles and handling work. That is not saying that I do not take this field training seriously since I do, but I wanted him trained through Utility before allocating enough training time for field work.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

A field trainer gave me one to use with Flip. It was probably 4 or 5 inches long and I was easily able to use it for both field and obedience.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I use a regular obedience tab, but be sure it's a single strand, and THERE IS NO KNOT AT THE END.
When they are coming up steep banks, etc, if they step on it and there's a knot on the end it will get caught under their foot. If it's just a single strand it might annoy them to step on it but they won't get hurt.


----------

